# Tadpole tail deformities



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Has anyone ever had a tadpole with a tail deformity? The tad is a vent and couple weeks old. So, he is fairly large and developing totally normally except for his tail. Also, he is the same size as the other tads in the clutch. His tail has a little "crick" in it. It looks like this kinda like this: O-~- I worry that this indicates further developmental issues, but I don't want to jump to any conclusions. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Joe,

I've had this happen with several of my tadpoles...vents, tincs, azureus and arautus. Th occurance was less in my vents than the other species. I believe only one or 2 of these incidents result a loss of the tad and one particular tadpole remained in the water for 7 months....never developed any limbs and eventually died. While I'm determined that the deformity of the tail isn't detrimental to the development of the tads, however it could be a symptom that points to another deformity. All in all of the several occurences I had, only one had a negative outcome. Below is an image of one of my tinctorius tads that later developed into a healthy, robust froglet.









-Bill J.


----------

